# Trek Customer Service



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

http://consumerist.com/5316587/trek-bikes-demonstrates-how-to-handle-the-occasional-bad-product

Didn't know how many of you had seen this. It reminded me of the prompt service I got when my frame cracked.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice to see stories on here that aren't about bad customer service but about how well many companies treat their customers. Its the good service we rarely hear about... Thanks...


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Yep I agree*

My frame had a broken weld. One week later a replacement frame. All is good.


----------

